# 1/2 and 1/4 scale 65 hp case steam engines



## Ryker Carruthers (May 13, 2012)

these are a little bigger than the model I see on here but are model engines,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au9VkvsWj3A&list=UUzBk7AQ1rV4LvlRu8UtYM-A&index=10&feature=plcp[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoEt3EPV5Xk&list=UUzBk7AQ1rV4LvlRu8UtYM-A&index=3&feature=plcp[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB0AuqMlYRM&list=UUzBk7AQ1rV4LvlRu8UtYM-A&index=2&feature=plcp[/ame]
the first two are the half size that my dad and grandad finished in 1982, the third is of our 1/4 size, my grandpa finished it in 1965 with only a drill press and a 12'' craftsman atlas lathe
Ryker Carruthers


----------



## Herbiev (May 13, 2012)

Wow. I never seen a traction engine do a "wheel stand". Your father/grandad are very talented. Are you into building these machines?


----------



## dsquire (May 13, 2012)

Ryker

Wow! Those are some impressive models. That 1/2 scale looks like it can really get down and dig in for the long pull. I am sure that those steam engines will draw a big audience where ever they are shown. Thanks for sharing them with us at HMEM. Also, welcome to HMEM.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (May 13, 2012)

Thanks dsquire and Herbiev, Currently I am trying to find materials for a 1/3 scale advance rumely like my grandfather wanted to do. I am just looking around for scraps that may work for this and that. We also have 3 live steam locomotives to build ahead of that though. A few of our friends engine will do "wheel stands", another friend has a full size that will do them too. 
Ryker Carruthers

P. S. We will be selling castings and patterns for the 1/4 scale in the next 2-3 years for those that may be interested.


----------

